

Learn HTML & CSS in one easy to use guide. - felipellrocha
http://learn.shayhowe.com/html-css

======
rdudekul
Nice and beautiful site, but really for beginners. I wonder how difficult it
would be to make this guide more interactive by allowing users to modify/play
around with code. May be I am a little spoiled by CodeSchool.

